# Another self promo



## ryeder (Feb 25, 2011)

Good day...I am ryeder, also called Dave, I have several websites though the ones that promote my creativity attempts are: ryeder   and  Ryeder&#039;s Weblog
I do take feedback and answer all comments diplomatically...;-)


----------



## digital flower (Feb 25, 2011)

I liked your blog but would recommend posting a few more pictures even if they are a little off topic.


----------



## ryeder (May 3, 2011)

Thank you and I will try to add more photos


----------

